# Snail Appreciation Thread



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2016)

So today while scrolling tumblr, I was watching some videos and gifs of people's pet snails because I've always wanted a pet giant snail because gastropods are really amazing.

When I was younger my mom would be trying to eradicate them from her garden but I'd collect them and feed them and set them free somewhere else in the garden. XD And when I lived in my last town that was lazy with snails I would make videos of them all the time and made a really amazing HD video of one eating a blade of grass one time, it was awesome.

So today I totally looked up housing and care requirements for my very own giant gastropod and I think I am going to get one soon, they're fairly cheap and since I have a snake I have a lot of stuff that they need handy anyways.

I wanted to know if anybody else here likes snails and gastropod and if anybody else keeps them as pets!


----------



## Bowie (Aug 8, 2016)

I love snails. A month ago I accidentally stepped on one and I couldn't get over it. Completely ruined my day. I loved them to bits.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I love snails. A month ago I accidentally stepped on one and I couldn't get over it. Completely ruined my day. I loved them to bits.



I've done this too, in my old town I was running outside at night in the dark, barefoot, in the rain, because I LOVE rain and I felt a crunch and got snail guts between my toes, it was pretty mortifying. I remember one day maybe a year or two ago I found a super tiny baby snail and I literally held it on a leaf and watched it cruise around taking pictures like mad for hours until he got tired and went in his shell and then I placed him in a planter. I seriously love them.





I really want one of these large friends, they are beyond adorable. Giant slime guy, love him already. They're only a few bucks to buy and I found a site where they sell babies, "teens" and adults. So I think I'll get a teen snail and get him a nice habitat, and then my mom will have another reason to grumble at me.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've done this too, in my old town I was running outside at night in the dark, barefoot, in the rain, because I LOVE rain and I felt a crunch and got snail guts between my toes, it was pretty mortifying. I remember one day maybe a year or two ago I found a super tiny baby snail and I literally held it on a leaf and watched it cruise around taking pictures like mad for hours until he got tired and went in his shell and then I placed him in a planter. I seriously love them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds horrifying. One time I accidentally kicked one, thinking it was just a small rock. Fortunately, that one survived and I took it someplace safe. Was a close one.

I think if I ever had a pet one, it would have to be really big. Because I'd be terrified I'd kill it somehow. So, the bigger the better, really. What would you name one? I like to give animals the same kind of names as humans, so I'd probably name it Wendy or Gary or something. Not sure if you watch Spongebob but he has a pet snail named Gary.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 8, 2016)

i agree

no but seriously they're honestly adorable with their little antennas, i'd love to have one as a pet


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2016)

Bowie said:


> That sounds horrifying. One time I accidentally kicked one, thinking it was just a small rock. Fortunately, that one survived and I took it someplace safe. Was a close one.
> 
> I think if I ever had a pet one, it would have to be really big. Because I'd be terrified I'd kill it somehow. So, the bigger the better, really. What would you name one? I like to give animals the same kind of names as humans, so I'd probably name it Wendy or Gary or something. Not sure if you watch Spongebob but he has a pet snail named Gary.



I TOTALLY PLANNED ON NAMING IT GARY! Spongebob was my 'ish back in the day. It's pretty neat with how they breed and stuff they're all "male" and it's only after they brutally assault one another with their junk that they turn into girls to have babies, it's rad as hell. I used to study them a lot in school. And yes, that's why I want a giant one too, the small ones have such fragile shells. It's neat too, when you care for a snail you have to give them like cuttle bones or calcium supplements do they can grow their shells. It's fun to watch them eat so I think it would be adorable to watch them nibble at a cuttle bone.


----------



## Draco (Aug 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I TOTALLY PLANNED ON NAMING IT GARY! Spongebob was my 'ish back in the day. It's pretty neat with how they breed and stuff they're all "male" and it's only after they brutally assault one another with their junk that they turn into girls to have babies, it's rad as hell. I used to study them a lot in school. And yes, that's why I want a giant one too, the small ones have such fragile shells. It's neat too, when you care for a snail you have to give them like cuttle bones or calcium supplements do they can grow their shells. It's fun to watch them eat so I think it would be adorable to watch them nibble at a cuttle bone.



i had Snails to eats one time wile staying in France, it was so-so.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2016)

Draco said:


> @KaydeeKrunk;I TOTALLY PLANNED ON NAMING IT GARY! Spongebob was my 'ish back in the day. It's pretty neat with how they breed and stuff they're all "male" and it's only after they brutally assault one another with their junk that they turn into girls to have babies, it's rad as hell. I used to study them a lot in school. And yes, that's why I want a giant one too, the small ones have such fragile shells. It's neat too, when you care for a snail you have to give them like cuttle bones or calcium supplements do they can grow their shells. It's fun to watch them eat so I think it would be adorable to watch them nibble at a cuttle bone.
> 
> i had Snails to eats one time wile staying in France, it was so-so.



I have also eaten a snail, when I was very young. And my mom just told me to eat it and only after I ate it she told me it was a snail, I cried.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the only sucky thing is to try to get one here to the US... hmm.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Aug 8, 2016)

snails are so cute! i used to collect snail figurines / plush toys hehe


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 8, 2016)

They're not really my thing. You should get a few slugs and snails then make them have an epic face-off or something.

That giant one looks kind of awesome though, lol. All large animals are awesome.


----------



## moonford (Aug 8, 2016)

I adore snails, their such a unique species. c:

Whenever I garden I find them in my flower pots and in the grass, I always pick them up and put them into a jar if I find any of them, then I release them whenever im done because I could never live with myself if I harmed one. 

I actually saw this kid putting salt on a slug and I scared him off, I can't believe people do that.

I would love to have a sea snail, their shells are gorgeous.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 8, 2016)

Snails are pretty cute. Too bad we don't see them around our house


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Snails are pretty cute. Too bad we don't see them around our house



Mmm those look like some good mushroom gils. I love that you can see the food in their head, it's so amazing. I'm so sad that we don't really have snails where I live. =[


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 8, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> They're not really my thing. You should get a few slugs and snails then make them have an epic face-off or something.
> 
> That giant one looks kind of awesome though, lol. All large animals are awesome.



omg its so cute!! my bunny might not be huge but she is adorable :3






- - - Post Merge - - -

also snails kinda creep me out but they r fun to watch c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> omg its so cute!! my bunny might not be huge but she is adorable :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know how these slime friends can creep anybody out, they're so adorable!
I mean look at this sea slug, how can you not love him?


----------



## moonford (Aug 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't know how these slime friends can creep anybody out, they're so adorable!
> I mean look at this sea slug, how can you not love him?



What type of Sea Snail is that?
Its so cute!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> What type of Sea Snail is that?
> Its so cute!



People call them Sea-Bunnies but they're Jorunna parva's. People keep them as pets because they're so cute! They also have an adorable "tail."


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> People call them Sea-Bunnies but they're Jorunna parva's. People keep them as pets because they're so cute! They also have an adorable "tail."



I'm sorry but without eyes or very tiny eyes, I don't find them attractive, it always seems wierd to me


----------



## namiieco (Aug 8, 2016)

It's funny to watch them eat stuff. I guess they're kinda cute.


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2016)

Fun fact: snails love to sing. Meow.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 8, 2016)

the best kind of snail is a lost cow


----------



## namiieco (Aug 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> the best kind of snail is a lost cow


hachikuji is so cute ♥ ~


----------



## ellarella (Aug 8, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I love snails. A month ago I accidentally stepped on one and I couldn't get over it. Completely ruined my day. I loved them to bits.



this happened to me a few weeks ago too, ruined my day. usually i keep my eyes on the road after it's been raining so i can put them to the side so they don't get stepped on. snails are great!


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 8, 2016)

Snails are cute and all but I find them to be a bit boring. I mean, they don't do much. :/


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 8, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Snails are cute and all but I find them to be a bit boring. I mean, they don't do much. :/



"It's just a platypus" they said


----------



## Charlise (Aug 8, 2016)

sorry but I hate snails. They ruined my garden. I have tasted Escargo at a tasting restaurant, and it was delicious, so I appreciate that.


----------



## moonford (Aug 8, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Snails are cute and all but I find them to be a bit boring. I mean, they don't do much. :/



The same can be said about us, we're boring but not cute.

Their very fascinating in my opinion, we suck.


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 8, 2016)

i love em
I used to live in Tennessee and we'd find little tiny ones all over our property, especially after it rained


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 8, 2016)

There's minor character Sammy from The Elmchanted Forest, there's Magcargo and Shelmet, there's Gary from SpongeBob, there's the Super Sea Snail currency from Splatoon, there's Unicorn colt Snails, there's even a certain lavender snail whose name I shall not mention...


----------



## Aquari (Aug 8, 2016)

lol i remember when i was younger, me and a friend would put snails on the street and the cars would run them over

(what was wrong with me lmao)


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 8, 2016)

Tonic said:


> lol i remember when i was younger, me and a friend would put snails on the street and the cars would run them over
> 
> (what was wrong with me lmao)



omg #evilchildren


----------



## Cudon (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh wow, I had no idea such big snails were kept as pets, only knew that some people had small snails as pets.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 8, 2016)

I love all animals except bugs

- - - Post Merge - - -

well exception of butterflies and ladybugs


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I love all animals except bugs
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> well exception of butterflies and ladybugs


Don't forget Dragonflies!


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 8, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I love all animals except bugs
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> well exception of butterflies and ladybugs



Aw~ Really? I'd love to have a Goliath Beetle as a pet.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 8, 2016)

Nox said:


> Don't forget Dragonflies!



oh yea I also like them lol but thats it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> There's minor character Sammy from The Elmchanted Forest, there's Magcargo and Shelmet, there's Gary from SpongeBob, there's the Super Sea Snail currency from Splatoon, there's Unicorn colt Snails, there's even a certain lavender snail whose name I shall not mention...



Also the waving snail from Adventure Time.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Also the waving snail from Adventure Time.



and turbo from the movie


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2016)

People please I believe we all know who the #1 snail is...



Spoiler



He's got nerves of steel!


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 8, 2016)

Nox said:


> People please I believe we all know who the #1 snail is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD dat episode I remember crystal clear


----------



## moonford (Aug 8, 2016)

Tonic said:


> lol i remember when i was younger, me and a friend would put snails on the street and the cars would run them over
> 
> (what was wrong with me lmao)



Omg, that's horrible.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 8, 2016)

when i wss younger my mom paid me and my sister 50 ?re (like 1/14th of a dollar??) for each snail we picked up with a spoon and put in a plastic bag. but not the ones w/ shells, just the gross long ones without. they're claled m?rdarsniglar in swedish (literally murder snails) but idk the english name for them

i think snails w/ shells can be cute, especially tiny ones, but if they're on of those gross ones then Ew No Thx. theyre so gross


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't have a great snail story but I once saw this post on tumblr where there were multiple snails in a circle on a surface of some sort... and there was one main one in the middle. It was a snail church. I'm so sad I can't find it anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Edit- I HAVE FOUND IT


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> I don't have a great snail story but I once saw this post on tumblr where there were multiple snails in a circle on a surface of some sort... and there was one main one in the middle. It was a snail church. I'm so sad I can't find it anymore.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Perhaps they are planning to take over the world for making fun of their speed, and the one in the middle is their leader! D:


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 9, 2016)

Snails are so cute. I have a strawberry water snail in my aquarium.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 10, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> when i wss younger my mom paid me and my sister 50 ?re (like 1/14th of a dollar??) for each snail we picked up with a spoon and put in a plastic bag. but not the ones w/ shells, just the gross long ones without. they're claled m?rdarsniglar in swedish (literally murder snails) but idk the english name for them
> 
> i think snails w/ shells can be cute, especially tiny ones, but if they're on of those gross ones then Ew No Thx. theyre so gross



We call shell-less gastropods slugs here in the states, but honestly I prefer murder snails.


----------



## Katattacc (Aug 10, 2016)

I think snails are pretty cool, but I wouldn't have one as a pet. Sometimes when I am walking at night I will accidentally step on them and crush their shells, and I just feel so awful


----------



## Franny (Aug 10, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> when i wss younger my mom paid me and my sister 50 ?re (like 1/14th of a dollar??) for each snail we picked up with a spoon and put in a plastic bag. but not the ones w/ shells, just the gross long ones without. they're claled m?rdarsniglar in swedish (literally murder snails) but idk the english name for them
> 
> i think snails w/ shells can be cute, especially tiny ones, but if they're on of those gross ones then Ew No Thx. theyre so gross



murder snails sounds metal as hell for such a slimy little critter


----------



## Licorice (Aug 10, 2016)

I'd love to get my hands on an albino one.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Aug 10, 2016)

I used to be obsessed with them when I was a kid. Me and my best friend would collect garden snails and even got a tank for them....named them all, would feed them, take it in turns looking after them.


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Aug 10, 2016)

I lived in the south for most of my childhood, and we would catch snails all the time, and paint there shells so that people wouldn't step on them, it was really cute cause I had this one i put a little smiely face on and it always hung out near my house, I loved my little smiely.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

Snails are okay.


Slugs are ****in nasty


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 12, 2016)

Tiny Kitten said:


> I lived in the south for most of my childhood, and we would catch snails all the time, and paint there shells so that people wouldn't step on them, it was really cute cause I had this one i put a little smiely face on and it always hung out near my house, I loved my little smiely.



I've seen a lot of photos of people who do this, I thought it was really cute like how people do it for pet hermit crabs too. But honestly I think it would just make them look for delicious to birds. Like maybe if they were garden snails that just hang mostly by your house maybe it'd be less likely.


----------

